
Features of the Grecian ape raise questions about early hominins - diodorus
http://johnhawks.net/weblog/fossils/miocene/graecopithecus/graecopithecus-fuss-2017.html
======
alejohausner
"An old paleontological in joke proclaims that mammalian evolution is a tale
told by teeth mating to produce slightly altered descendant teeth." -Stephen
Jay Gould

------
metastart
This is the same thing I've been saying for years, "Paleoanthropology must
move past the point where a mandibular fragment is accepted as sufficient
evidence."

~~~
posterboy
It has, according to another part of the article commenting on ardi?

